# Recommended Mozart Recordings



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought I would start a thread where all you do is recommend several good recordings of a piece or pieces by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. All that's require is that you should like the recording you are giving a shout out to (Obviously) and I'll prefer you show lesser known recordings. So without further ado, let's start with my recommendations.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

So which piece were you referring to that is common to all the recordings you pictured above, or am I misunderstanding your thread?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

I think you had misunderstood my idea. My idea is to give a shout out to any Mozart recording you like so I picked some lesser known recordings I like and you can do the same.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Some overlaps... but these were loaded over a period of time in the past.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Westlake, OH? Hello neighbor! :wave:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the complete Mozart clavier concerti with Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano and Anima Eterna (historical instruments).

I've enjoyed Mozart's Great Mass in C Minor with John Eliot Gardiner and English Baroque Soloists.

The Mozart Keyboard Sonatas with Kristian Bezuidenhout, fortepiano have received critical acclaim; deservedly so.

Mozart Sonatas for keyboard and violin with Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano and Midori Seiler, violin are very nice.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I like the complete Mozart clavier concerti with Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano and Anima Eterna (historical instruments).


Interesting to compare Immerseel with (say) Uchida. The concertos work either way, but...so different! It would be interesting to hear Wolfgang perform them. Beethoven heard Mozart play at some point and remembered his playing as "choppy," which seems surprising.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Uh, excuse me sir, there's a five album cover limit per post. 

Ha Ha I couldn't reply with all those covers. Got this...

The following errors occurred with your submission

You have included a total of 4 images in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 3. Please correct the problem and then continue again.

Images include use of smilies, the BB code tag, and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.
[/LIST]


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Interesting to compare Immerseel with (say) Uchida. The concertos work either way, but...so different! It would be interesting to hear Wolfgang perform them. Beethoven heard Mozart play at some point and remembered his playing as "choppy," which seems surprising.


Well, Mozart wrote these concertos for the fortepiano, not a concert grand. In these performances a reconstruction of an Anton Walter fortepiano that Mozart himself would have been familiar with, was used. The sounds produced from the fortepiano and the period instruments are probably as close as we will ever come to experiencing what those lucky folks would have heard attending a Mozart concerto performance in the 1700's.

As for myself, this is now my preferred way of listening to Mozart. The fortepiano simply sounds right for this music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Violin Concerti, w. Oistrakh 
Piano Concerti, w. Schiff, Moravec, Shelley, Brendel, Casadesus, Gilels
Clarinet, Oboe Concerti, w. Pay/Piguet/Hogwood
Symphonies 24 - 34, w. Marriner (EMI)
Symphonies 35 - 41, w. BPO/HvK
Clarinet Quintet, w. de Peyer (EMI)
String Quintets, K593, K614, w. Fehervari/Eder Qt.
String Quartets 18 & 19, w. Smetana Qt. (EMI)
String Quartets 22 & 23, w. Kocian Qt.
Piano Quartets, w. Zacharias et al (EMI)
Piano Trios, w. Barenboim et al (EMI)
Divertimento K563, Duo K424, w. Leopold Trio (Hyperion)
Violin Sonatas, w. Zimmermann & Lonquich
Piano Sonatas, w. Schiff, Pires, Gavrilov, Gulda, Gould (Vol. 1)
The Marriage of Figaro, w. Bohm (DG)
Requiem, w. Scherchen (1958)


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Interesting to compare Immerseel with (say) Uchida. The concertos work either way, but...so different! It would be interesting to hear Wolfgang perform them. Beethoven heard Mozart play at some point and remembered his playing as "choppy," which seems surprising.


Choppy is a rough translation for 'staccato,' or slurred staccato on today's grand pianos; that's the way the older fortepianos were played.


----------



## SARDiver (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's one vote for Symphonies # 35, 40, and 41, by the Cleveland Orchestra, under the direction of George Szell.

http://www.amazon.com/Sym-35-40-41-Essential/dp/B00005YNH6/ref=pd_sim_m_2

Picked this up after reading several recommendations for it all across the interwebs, and it's not disappointing to my ear.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Gotta mention the two piano quartets, with George Szell, piano, members of the Cleveland Orchestra.
Legendary, for good reason.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This version plays the complete five movement original, not just the well know four movement. Also played by a string quintet.



















This version uses a basset clarinet.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Listing my top recommended Mozart Arias albums:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

(I'm stopping at six, but there are many more splendid Mozart Arias CDs to listen).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart Keyboard Sonatas brilliantly played by Kristian Bezuidenhout on fortepiano, the instrument they were written for.

Caution: Set your CD player for "Auto Rip" before sampling.!!!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

I second the Hogwood cycle.
Apart from that, everything with Harnoncourt.
And to mention but a few more.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SARDiver said:


> Here's one vote for Symphonies # 35, 40, and 41, by the Cleveland Orchestra, under the direction of George Szell.


And here's another vote.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

View attachment 32212


After reviewing over 20 different cycles of Mozart Piano Sonatas, I still find this set to be the best I have heard. Most people have panned off Ingrid Haebler's recordings because of her earlier set on Philips, which I agree wouldn't be in my top 30, but she refined her technique and interpretations and I still find this set to be the best complete vision I have heard.

Some years ago a set came out and was reviewed by many of the major reviewers. They all raved about Joyce Hatto and her Mozart cycle. As it turned out, Joyce Hatto was a fraud and infact they were Haebler's recordings on Denon. A few of the same reviewers had listed Haebler's cycle as not all that spectacular. I know of at least one that later admitted he hadn't actually listened to this cycle but made his judgement based off of her Piano Concertos recordings.

I still love Haebler's vision, and I've heard a few newer recordings that sound promising, but this one is still my benchmark.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 32212
> 
> 
> After reviewing over 20 different cycles of Mozart Piano Sonatas, I still find this set to be the best I have heard. Most people have panned off Ingrid Haebler's recordings because of her earlier set on Philips, which I agree wouldn't be in my top 30, but she refined her technique and interpretations and I still find this set to be the best complete vision I have heard.
> ...


The Hatto hoax left many reviewers red-faced but few were willing to come clean and admit they were victims of their own biases. I think it proves just how subjective matter music criticism is. The fact is that a critic may give his or her opinion but they are just as fallible as everyone else when it comes to objectivity or lack of it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Some great Mozart performances I have:

The DVD of the Glyndebourne Cosi fan Tutte conducted by Ivan Fischer. Must be one of the greatest opera videos ever made. Everything is right about it. And the music's not bad either!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Symphonies Nos. 25, 29, 35-41 - Bernstein/VPO
Clarinet concerto - Brymer/Marriner
Piano concertos Nos. 20, 23, 24, 27 - Curzon
Piano concerto No. 21 - Anda
Violin concertos - Grumiaux/Davis
Eine kleine Nachtmusik - I Musici
Grand Partita serenade - Mehta
“Haydn” String quartets - Budapest Quartet
Clarinet quintet - De Peyer/Melos Quartet
String quintets - Grumiaux Ensemble 
Piano sonatas Nos. 8, 11, 15 - Perahia
Great Mass in C minor - Bernstein
Requiem - Marriner
Cosi fan tutte - Bohm
Don Giovanni - Krips
Le Nozze di Figaro - Kleiber
Die Zauberflote - Karajan/EMI 1950


----------



## robertzombie (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Mozart1756 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I recommend to get this "Peter Serkin plays Mozart" box before it becomes unavailable again (but look around, I think it was below 20$/EUR when it was new, now one is lucky to get it below 30, it's minimalist without booklet). 
The 6 concertos with Schneider are still among the best (esp. 14, 16 and 19), it's really a pity they didn't record any more, the double is pretty good and the two solo discs are excentric but interesting and quite expressive. (The disc with woodwind pieces is more of a filler, good enough but certainly no reason to get this set.)


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Last year, two recordings brought a big smile to my face. Two works that I obviously know well (in various recordings) but these recordings brought me a lot of listening pleasure.

Le nozze di Figaro - Fricsay
Don Giovanni - Ostman


----------

